# Welcher Treiber für Razer Deathadder?



## -a-l-e-x- (17. Juni 2011)

*Welcher Treiber für Razer Deathadder?*

Hab grad meine neue Razer Deathadder Left-Hand Edition ausgepackt.
Nun will ich den Treiber installieren von*** Support[/URL] Weiß aber nicht welchen ich nehmen soll???
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich

-a-l-e-x-


----------



## -Phoenix- (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher Treiber für Razer Deathadder?*

moin

ich hab für meine Deathadder Lefty den Treiber genommen*** DeathAdder 3500DPI Driver v3.03 (English)[/URL]

lg.


----------



## -a-l-e-x- (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Treiber für Razer Deathadder?*

Hast du, Haben andere auch das Problem das nach installation des Treibers wenn man z.B. nen USB-Stick anschließt, 
man für eine Weile nichts anklicken kann und dann kommen alle Klicks auf einmal?


----------

